# ISIS beheads photojournalist James Foley on new video



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone see this yet?




> *ISIS Appears To Behead American Photojournalist In YouTube Video*
> *James Wright Foley was kidnapped in November 2012 in Syria.*
> Posted on Aug. 19, 2014, at 5:11 p.m
> 
> ...


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2014)

It's amazing to think that there are people who honestly still believe that those humanoids are capable of rational dialogue and thought. One day, people better get out of their bubbles or they will be forced out by people like them.

Lunatics running rampant with weapons and impunity....


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2014)

I may take an unpopular stance here, but as sickened as I am over this cold blooded murder I'm also not moved. What moron suddenly sides with ISIS over this video or starts thinking how we need to leave them alone."? Leave ISIS alone!" (Some of you just heard a viral Youtube clip in your heads, didn't you?"

Where part of me doesn't care, and this is directed at journalism in general is WHY? Why was he there? Syria? In the middle of a civil war? "The people need to know. The world needs to know." Bravo, photo guy, bravo. While your peers are keeping up with the Kardashians you chose o hang it all out to report on Syria? Noble except for ALL of the stories your peers ignore and all of the softball questions they lob instead of...you know, being journalists. If there is an afterlife Edward R. Murrow and Ernie Pyle are bloody from beating their heads into a wall. Every day. For hours. For eternity.

Why should Americans be outraged by this video, but treat blown up soldiers with indifference? "What difference does it make" and all that?

If we're going to be mad at ISIS for doing this then we also need to be mad at the profession of journalism. Apparently there aren't any stories worth reporting at home (or stories a network wants to tell)? As horrible as Mr. Foley's death is, I'm more horrified by the race-baiting, speculation, fear-mongering, and outright lies perpetuated in the name of "journalism."

Maybe if his profession had more integrity he'd be alive today.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 19, 2014)

Apparently, Steven Sotloff is on deck. 
http://twitchy.com/2014/08/19/repor...tweet&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=twitter

A link to Sotloff's work.
http://world.time.com/contributor/steven-sotloff/


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 19, 2014)

Why do media types think they are immune from the violence around them, especially from extremist like this.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 19, 2014)

They believe they're neutral and impartial observers, and that both sides will respect that.  The concept that there are people in the world who simply don't care and will hurt them purely for something to do is completely alien and incomprehensible to them.

In short, rose colored glasses covering wide, innocent eyes.

Morons.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 19, 2014)

policemedic said:


> They believe they're neutral and impartial observers, and that both sides will respect that.  The concept that there are people in the world who simply don't care and will hurt them purely for something to do is completely alien and incomprehensible to them.
> 
> In short, rose colored glasses covering wide, innocent eyes.
> 
> Morons.



I'm not so certain that they believe that both sides will respect their supposed impartiality, so much as it could be a serious case of cognitive dissonance.  They either don't think that the reports of bloodshed and barbarism are true (doesn't fit the narrative about religion of peace), or they approach them with the mentality that enshrine's Churchill's quote about feeding crocodiles.  They go into these AO's with the misguided notion that they have the moral high ground vs. their uncivilized teabag hick fellow countrymen, and it comes back and bites them in the ass.  Or the neck, in this case.

I don't think these fools are very innocent as much as they are victims of a sort of invincibility complex.  It could never happen to them because they are worldly and acquainted with many cultures.  Willful ignorance with a fatal penalty.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 19, 2014)

I have to kinda agree with Freefalling,  I watched the uncensored video where he starts sawing at the neck and just kinda though meh that sucks.  It's not that I don't care or don't feel anything but he CHOSE to be there during a war and put himself in a position where this could happen.  It's not like there isn't a history of beheading people in that region.  A detached (probably the fucked up paramedic part) was thinking "Hmm, not much blood for all that sawing".


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Why do media types think they are immune from the violence around them, especially from extremist like this.



Here in the land of 24/7 "news", & with the so smug feeling that they put someone in the White House,  some of the press feel great power and privelige. Here in CONUS, the media decides how people think, in some degree, by what is covered, and how it is covered (presented, etc., etc.). It seems not everyone believes that, and of course the press will be outraged. Guess they have failed to shape the thinking of as many folks as they think.  I am by no means condoning, or unfeeling about the murder of anyone, but reality is what it is. They will cut of heads because of what they think, as well as what they think we think.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2014)

Personally, I think that many of them believe that they can serve as the groups mechanism for "getting their side" out to the masses. As such, they think they are sometimes seen as one of their team -- not pertaining to their message necessarily -- but as their instrument of dissemination.

However, as I said earlier...those humanoids aren't capable of rational thought or negotiation.


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2014)

I think some in the West have a misguided approach to human relations.We've been indoctrinated with this thought, this belief, that everyone is equal and if you just treat people well they won't hate you. "The reason hate exists is because someone hated them once upon a time, so show some respect and it will be returned."

Even as an atheist (Seriously, athiests, why do you capitalize it? We're proper nouns all of a sudden?) I grasp the value of The Golden Rule. Surprisingly, I try to practice it whenever possible. It is a good rule. "Good" however, doesn't equal "universal" and there are bad people in the world. We're NOT all equal. There are people who wish to do us harm simply because we aren't just like them. Evil will always exist. Someone will always want what you have and sooner or later they will try to take it from you.

These do gooders don't understand that. Evil is everywhere, but in certain parts of the world it is the norm, not the exception. There is no Leviathan state to protect them. It is currently fashionable to hate cops in the US, but without them? You dirty hippies didn't think that ideal through to completion, did you?

We need to stop thinking that the world will like us or respect us if only we'd treat them the same. It won't. I'm talking to the West here, not the US. The rest of the world will not care about your skin color, in some areas your religion doesn't matter, you will simply not be like those around you. When you are? If you're lucky you escape with your life. If not? Your last moments play out on Liveleak. THAT is your legacy. I'm sure your family's proud.

The West needs to wake up.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have yet to meet anyone involved in the field of "journalism" that wasn't a complete egomaniac. Arrogance combined with idealism is a dangerous combination.

I feel for his family, but when you mess with a hornet's nest you're bound to be stung. It was only a matter of time for him.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2014)

More Americans will be outraged over snipers peeing on dead taliban then outraged by this murder.
What does that say for us as a whole?


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2014)

TH15 said:


> I have yet to meet anyone involved in the field of "journalism" that wasn't a complete egomaniac.


 
Years ago I dated a reporter for a local newspaper. She called the profession "corrupt" and stated repeatedly that had she known at graduation what she knew later, she would have done something different or taken her degree and worked as a spokeswoman or press officer. She would not go into journalism 100 times out of 100 if she had it to do over again. She was embarrassed to be a reporter. She was also bat shit insane, but that's not the point here.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 19, 2014)

IIRC, James Foley was kidnapped once before. He was released after his family coughed some big bucks. His kidnapping in Syria was his second rodeo..


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2014)

TH15 said:


> I have yet to meet anyone involved in the field of "journalisam" that wasn't a complete egomaniac. Arrogance combined with idealism is a dangerous combination.



A  couple of weeks ago I spoke with one of my son's former girlfriends. She moved off to go to college and is majoring in Journalism. I hadn't seen her in two years. She was one of the sweetest little ladies I have ever had the privilege of knowing -- and she still is. While back down here for her summer break, she was interning for the local newspaper. I have read several of her articles and she has done a fine job so far. 

I said all that to say this...much like any other profession -- there is the good with the bad. My hope is that her "sweetness" doesn't work against her and push her out of an industry that is full of aggressive people. Her heart is in the right place...I certainly wish her the best success in the field that she has chosen. I would hope that she would be able to change some of the self-serving journalist who are out there to be the first to report -- regardless of the veracity of the information.

Honest, sincere reporting is a dying art...I hope people like her can keep it alive.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 19, 2014)

Agoge said:


> A  couple of weeks ago I spoke with one of my son's former girlfriends. She moved off to go to college and is majoring in Journalism. I hadn't seen her in two years. She was one of the sweetest little ladies I have ever had the privilege of knowing -- and she still is. While back down here for her summer break, she was interning for the local newspaper. I have read several of her articles and she has done a fine job so far.
> 
> I said all that to say this...much like any other profession -- there is the good with the bad. My hope is that her "sweetness" doesn't work against her and push her out of an industry that is full of aggressive people. Her heart is in the right place...I certainly wish her the best success in the field that she has chosen. I would hope that she would be able to change some of the self-serving journalist who are out there to be the first to report -- regardless of the veracity of the information.
> 
> Honest, sincere reporting is a dying art...I hope people like her can keep it alive.



Many reporters have an actual passion for the job, not unlike many of us.  There are stories out there that need to be told, but at what cost?  It gets to the point where it is a fool's errand to continue on a certain path.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 19, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> ...It gets to the point where it is a fool's errand to continue on a certain path.



Indeed it does. That is why I actually hope she chooses another path should she find she is fighting a losing battle.

There is no dishonor when one finds they are in a chosen field that they are not cut out to be in and they choose another way.

Sorry for the hi-jack. I seem to have chased a rabbit from the OP trail.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 19, 2014)

Just saw it on the news, no bueno.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/19/james-foley-executed-isis_n_5692695.html


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2014)

Dupe threads. Merged.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, I even searched for it, guess not hard enough.
ISIL needs to go away. The longer they are around, the bigger and more dangerous they are going to get.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2014)

I've met many fools. Most of them were reporters.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2014)

I watched the beheading yesterday and I was left unmoved by the killing which is normally not the case. More than that I was left thinking why the fuck did you as the victim, spend your last moments on earth blaming your brother for your death publicly? I understand he probably had some pressure applied to him to do so, but he seemed to be pretty convincing and calm about it all. I feel sorry for the brother.


----------



## CQB (Aug 20, 2014)

I didn't watch it, there's been enough  of other things equally bad for me to pass it by. 
There's a school of thought that believes the event was in response to the air strikes. Maybe IS didn't expect them, so the reply was a public statement. The IS rationale now is stop it or we'll do another execution. And I don't believe his final words were his own.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Years ago I dated a reporter for a local newspaper. She called the profession "corrupt" and stated repeatedly that had she known at graduation what she knew later, she would have done something different or taken her degree and worked as a spokeswoman or press officer. She would not go into journalism 100 times out of 100 if she had it to do over again. She was embarrassed to be a reporter. She was also bat shit insane, but that's not the point here.


Was she hot?

Back to the OP, I still do not understand why American (and other Western Journo's) continue into rebel held areas.

At some point someone has to figure that they are viewed as easy victims who will be kidnapped, etc when needed.


----------



## CQB (Aug 20, 2014)

This guy was caught in 2012.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that we're conducting air strikes, ISIS is going to be in the market for Americans, and any hostage-traders who've been keeping U.S. citizens on ice will be selling them at a premium.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I think some in the *West have a misguided approach to human relations*.We've been indoctrinated with this thought, this belief, that everyone is equal and if you just treat people well they won't hate you. "The reason hate exists is because someone hated them once upon a time, so show some respect and it will be returned."
> 
> Even as an atheist (Seriously, athiests, why do you capitalize it? We're proper nouns all of a sudden?) I grasp the value of *The Golden Rule*. Surprisingly, I try to practice it whenever possible. It is a good rule. "Good" however, doesn't equal "universal" and there are bad people in the world. We're NOT all equal. There are people who wish to do us harm simply because we aren't just like them. Evil will always exist. Someone will always want what you have and sooner or later they will try to take it from you.
> 
> ...



You've been taking my International Relations class, haven't you?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd like to think if I ever find myself in the same situation I wont go to my death looking like a ginormous faggot ass bitch.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> I'd like to think if I ever find myself in the same situation I wont go to my death looking like a ginormous faggot ass bitch.



Amen Mate.

I always recall the Italian Soldier who was captured early on in Iraq and executed on film (Never shown publicly to my knowledge). He was paraded in front of the camera before they shot him to death. His last words were "Let me show you how an Italian dies!" (or words to that effect) Very brave and he did his people proud. 

There is a quote that I vaguely recall, goes something like... We are all going to die, the best we can do is to die with dignity and honor.

My feeling has always been, to die in a manner that _you_, your family, friends, country, and people you respect, would be proud to recall to all.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 21, 2014)

"Shoot straight you bastards"--Breaker Morant.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1429387/ab...ed-as-isis-militant-who-beheaded-james-foley/

Abdel-Majed Abdel Bary has reportedly been identified the ISIS militant who beheaded American journalist James Foley in a video released this week.


Reports over the last several days had indicated that British intelligence forces were focusing in on the 23-year-old former London resident, who had achieved some fame in the UK for his rap career. Sources say that Abdel-Majed Abdel Bary left his family’s upscale home in London last year to join ISIS.

Bary is believed to have traveled to Syria, and recently tweeted a picture of himself holding a severed head.

Abdel-Majed Abdel Bary had a somewhat successful rap career, with some of his songs earning play on BBC radio. In early songs he made references to drug use and violence, as well as the threat of his family being deported to Egypt. His father, Adel Abdul Bary, was extradited from Britain to the United States on charges of terrorism in 2012 and was believed to be a close lieutenant of Osama bin Laden.

“It’s hard to progress in the future with a damaged past but still I try to count my blessings and I thank Allah,” he rapped in 2012.

“I’m trying to change my ways but there’s blood on my hands and I can’t change my ways until there’s funds in the bank.

“I can’t differentiate the angels from the dem


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/1429387/ab...who-beheaded-james-foley/#4pAOFryabLmRv3WO.99


----------



## CQB (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess he didn't think voice recognition software was a concern.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm just going to bring this to the table because I found it to be something I had not considered.  http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=54703

"These people are in a position beyond hope, and for that reason I and the rest of this country should not ever again condemn a jihadist hostage for his dying words. We should instead put ourselves in his most unfortunate place and make no moral judgment – until we ourselves have walked some pain-filled steps in those terrible shoes…"

With that being said, I would like to think I wouldn't go to my death looking like a GFAB.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 25, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/1429387/ab...ed-as-isis-militant-who-beheaded-james-foley/



That's so yesterday


----------



## Etype (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, he's now on borrowed time.  People don't survive affronts like this- they may delay their demise for a time, but it's inevitable now.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2014)

The foreign volunteers feel compelled to prove their loyalty through excessive brutality, so it's no wonder these UK dudes were the most feared by hostages. Payback will be a motherfucker when it comes...I just hope we don't have to wait too long to enjoy it.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 25, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Even as an atheist (Seriously, athiests, why do you capitalize it? We're proper nouns all of a sudden?) I grasp the value of *The Golden Rule*. Surprisingly, I try to practice it whenever possible. It is a good rule. "Good" however, doesn't equal "universal" and there are bad people in the world. We're NOT all equal. There are people who wish to do us harm simply because we aren't just like them. Evil will always exist. Someone will always want what you have and sooner or later they will try to take it from you.


 
I like to combine The Golden Rule with a quote from General Mattis.  I find the two work together well...



> Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Queeg (Aug 25, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> I'd like to think if I ever find myself in the same situation I wont go to my death looking like a ginormous faggot ass bitch.


 
Roger that.  Lots of biting, kicking, head-butting etc.


----------



## Etype (Aug 25, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> I'd like to think if I ever find myself in the same situation I wont go to my death looking like a ginormous faggot ass bitch.





PaulD said:


> Roger that.  Lots of biting, kicking, head-butting etc.


The guy had no SERE training whatsoever, or any training for that matter. 

They would've got him to say it all one way or the other.  Who's to say he didn't resist and was tortured until he complied?  It's the norm for civilians to eventually comply, look at all the others.

Hell, look at all the Iraqi and Afghan security forces who have died on their knees.

Either way, saying things like "ginormous faggot ass bitch" just makes you look like a 17 year old fool.


----------



## Phil M (Aug 25, 2014)

UK press released statements from Mr. Cameron, stating that SAS, SEALs and Delta are converging under the CIA Intelligence to tackle the issue. Whatever that means? Just wondering if this is news in the US? I dont think IS have long left though. This reminds me of the Falklands, only in that a positive outcome would help Cameron win his next election, just as Thatcher did back in the day. Although, Cameron is not in the same league as Thatcher. Cameron is a pussy and has systematically stripped the Military finances to the core. That will come back to haunt him very soon.


----------



## Phil M (Aug 25, 2014)

"Task Force Black" our press have called it.  Our UK based ISIS fighters will hear about this and come running home with their tails between their legs. Fuckin cowards. The UK have a serious problem with radicalisation and Cameron is doing nothing to address the issue. The UK is giving these bastard kids benefits to spend on terror trips abroad. However attends this operation, good luck, I hope you take out the IS leaders and fast.


----------



## Phil M (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry AGAIN for the typo. "Whomever" / whoever.... Im not really as dumb as you all think. Lmfao


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 25, 2014)

Etype said:


> The guy had no SERE training whatsoever, or any training for that matter.
> 
> They would've got him to say it all one way or the other.  Who's to say he didn't resist and was tortured until he complied?  It's the norm for civilians to eventually comply, look at all the others.
> 
> ...



35 year old fool mate.  I can see your point and part of me agrees however the deciding moment for me to state that was when he blamed his brother for what his colleagues had done.  Shit on your nation fine, blame the world ok, I can understand and even support you in that you have been coerced into it.

But now his brother is going to have to carry around not only the loss of his brother but that his brothers last words blamed him by proxy for the airstrikes and thus his death.


----------



## Etype (Aug 26, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> ...


All valid points.

One thing I've noticed about most all international journalists, and probably a lot of journalists altogether- they don't live their lives with what we would consider a sense of loyalty or duty.  Most (I'd say upwards of 90% on the international front) aren't married and don't have kids. 

The point I'm trying to make- they aren't like us.


----------



## TH15 (Sep 2, 2014)

Reports coming in that 2nd US journalist Steven Sotloff was beheaded by ISIS.

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/steve...how-isis-execution-american/story?id=25216725


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## amlove21 (Sep 3, 2014)

These cats are about to get massively skullfucked. It makes me wonder if they've ever done any research on American warfighting. 

Even Pres Obama isn't going to be able to avoid putting many more troops to Iraq. If there was one thing that would motivate average joe American to get right with the idea of a couple hundred pipe hitters going all 2004 Sunni Triangle on Iraq again, it's a couple beheadings and a taunting video.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 9, 2018)

"The Beatles" were captured.  Surprised they are actually alive. 
Slain American's mom reacts to capture of alleged ISIS executioners



> U.S. officials confirmed this week that the American-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) had captured the two notorious members of the ISIS insurgent cell commonly dubbed "The Beatles," which was known for beheading hostages.
> Air Force Col. John Thomas said that El Shafee Elsheikh and Alexanda Amon Kotey were captured in early January in eastern Syria. The two men, both from west London, are among four members of the ISIS cell that captured, tortured and beheaded more than two dozen hostages including American journalists Foley and Steven Sotloff, and American aid worker Peter Kassig.
> The State Department has imposed sanctions on both men. They are believed to be linked to the British terrorist known as Jihadi John, the masked ISIS militant who appeared in several videos depicting the graphic beheadings of Western hostages. In addition to the Americans, Emwazi was seen in videos showing the murders of  British aid workers David Haines and Alan Henning, Japanese journalist Kenji Goto and a number of other ISIS hostages.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> "The Beatles" were captured.  Surprised they are actually alive.
> Slain American's mom reacts to capture of alleged ISIS executioners



There's no hell hot enough for these sadistic fucks.


----------

